# Hooch Pooches 1st 4 weeks



## Hudson

That is just so simply beautiful, thankyou so.... much for sharing special times


----------



## TheHooch

Your most welcome. It is purely selfish I love hearing everyone's comments. LOL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

Dang I pushed my own video off the top of the board. LOL

Hooch


----------



## mist

adorable it's just amazing how big they get in such a short time


----------



## woodysmama

The last shot my favorite.....Sleeping upside down in the feeding dish....OMG......Beautiful video....Thanks for making my Sunday Morning!


----------



## TheHooch

Your most welcome!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1

Worth every minute of those four hours LOL.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## TheHooch

Glad you liked it Vern I guess I need a new power supply for my computer.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9

So precious! I loved seeing very single adorable shot. Thanks for sharing. I'm so envious. I love puppy breath. Would you please figure out a way to post some of that too?


----------



## TheHooch

ROFL Right after I figure out how to get one of them to be as handsome as Ozzy.

Hooch


----------



## Baileysmom

Thank you so much for taking the time to make that. They are beautiful and I love seeing puppies! You made me smile.


----------



## KatzNK9

TheHooch said:


> ROFL Right after I figure out how to get one of them to be as handsome as Ozzy.
> 
> Hooch


Awwwwww, thank you! But, I do believe you've got that part already figured out! Surely looks that way to me.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

That was beautiful!! That last picture is about the cutest thing I have ever seen!! Thanks for making that and sharing it with us!


----------



## Scorpio118

I just LOVE that last photo - belly up in the pan!!!!! Its a framer for sure!!!!!!!

awwwwwwwwww.................


----------



## justmejanis

That was beautiful! Oh they are just amazing. That last frame is priceless, belly up in the food bowl. Beautiful video Hooch, a perfect wake up for me this morning!


----------



## julie62675

hooch...absolutely beautiful.. brought a lil tear to my eye!

Hey hooch how do you keep your pups so clean... does your mama do all the work for you? Mine are a mess after eating!!! Yours look like perfect lil neat angels.. hehe


----------



## TheHooch

Glad I could help get you guys morning off to a good start. LOL

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Hooch,
those are great pictures of absolutely gorgeous puppies,
the vidoe wwas the best.
I am going to have to go watch it again!!!
thanks for taking all the time you did to make it
just want to kiss everyone of them!


----------



## TheHooch

GoldRocksMom said:


> Hooch,
> those are great pictures of absolutely gorgeous puppies,
> the vidoe wwas the best.
> I am going to have to go watch it again!!!
> thanks for taking all the time you did to make it
> just want to kiss everyone of them!


Well when I promised you I was working on it I didn;t know it was going to take another two hours. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Just beautiful Hooch!!!!!! I forget, is this Haley's litter? 

Man, if Jules ends up half as gorgeous as Haley, I'm gonna have one beautiful pupper too!!!! (OK, so I already think he's gorgeous! Hehehehe)


----------



## maryjean

Thanks Hooch! Made my morning. It's hard to believe that its only been 3 months since Sunni had hers and they were that little...


----------



## TheHooch

Jazz & Jules said:


> Just beautiful Hooch!!!!!! I forget, is this Haley's litter?
> 
> Man, if Jules ends up half as gorgeous as Haley, I'm gonna have one beautiful pupper too!!!! (OK, so I already think he's gorgeous! Hehehehe)


Yes ma'am these are Haley's.

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules

TheHooch said:


> Yes ma'am these are Haley's.
> 
> Hooch


Oh Gawd! He called me ma'am! I think I'm going to have an age identify crisis now!


----------



## TheHooch

Just southern not talking age. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Too cute! Such a great video, thank you!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh Gawd! He called me ma'am! I think I'm going to have an age identify crisis now!


I love the southern respect, listening to my nephews and nieces
say yes ma'am and yes sir at the age of two, just want to squeeze
the stuffings out of them!


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Hooch,
Do you have any names picked out for this litter?


----------



## TheHooch

I don't get caught up in the name game. Not very creative when it comes to names.

Hooch


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

I loved that! Way too sweet.


----------



## BeauShel

Hooch,
That was a great video. I love all the fat little babies laying with the tummies showing. But still cant tell which is which? I love the last frames. And great music to go with the video. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## TheHooch

They are marked with ribbons now B so you should be able to pick them out.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom

What a bunch of cuties..... Still think you should keep the darkest one Hooch.....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Hooch, thank you for posting that! I just sit here with this stupid grin every time you post those beautiful babies! I just LOVE that last shot!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch

Maggies mom said:


> What a bunch of cuties..... Still think you should keep the darkest one Hooch.....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


LOL I have my eye on a dark one. Just not out of my bunch. 

Hooch


----------



## Gayle & Lucy

What an adorable family! Such precious babies!! Love the little one, sleeping in the dish! Priceless!!


----------



## Penny'smom

That is absolutely wonderfull. Thank you for taking the time to share it with us. I love those puppies.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Too sweet. thanks Hooch for sharing that with all of us.
Very precious!


----------



## mainegirl

Thank you for sharing this with all of us. Loved the pictures and the mom is so beautiful and she looks very patient.

thanx
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Emmysourgolden

I know this is an old thread but I was going through old threads, found it...got my son Josh to come watch it...I was all teary and he just grunted the whole way through it...lol. With every new picture he was like 'awwwwe' or "ooooohh". We're both vaclempt!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

They are all so precious. What beautiful puppies. I can't believe how many there were! I love the pic of the puppy sleepin in the dish. 

Good job Hooch!!:appl:


----------



## BeauShel

Oh it brings back the tears of happiness seeing my little baby so small. Especially now that he is 31 pounds. It is hard to remember him being so small. Thanks for bringing it back up Emmysourgolden. That is one of my pups. :heartbeat:dblthumb2


----------



## TheHooch

Dang how did this old thing get brought up that was two months ago. ROFL


----------



## Sunny Delight

I"m so glad I got to see this!! Puppies!!!!!!!!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat I'll have to show my sons tomorrow! There is nothing cuter in this world than puppies. Personally, I think they are much cuter than humans!

So many little dark black pads! And they just love that food dish!!

One question: in a few pics, it seems like the light ones are all at one end and the dark ones at the other. Was the pic set up, or is it just a coincidence, or is it just my imagination?


----------



## TheHooch

I have never noticed that I will have to go back and look. Unless Haley is really orginized by color then I think it must be accidental.


----------



## jcasks

Thanks for sharing such gorgeous pictures!!/


----------



## TheHooch

Your much welcomed jcasks we love sharing them with everyone as they are growing up.


----------



## ocean

Wow, how many were there?? It goes fast, I cannot count them, but what a bunch!!!
It's a beautiful memory.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh my, this is the greatest !!!! Hooch, I suppose all the ladies are asking you to have their babies????? LOL


----------



## Lisa

What a lovely video! Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pups and and busy mama!

Lisa


----------



## Ardeagold

Awwwwwwwwwwww.................I love that last shot too! How cute!

Kinda looks familiar, I think!!


----------



## Merlins mom

Those are wonderful pictures Hooch! I love them all, but the pup sleeping in the bowl is just precious. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## boyd114

very cute!


----------



## TheHooch

Thanks everyone we love sharing them with people. It is hard to believe that was the last litter. We are partial to the pupper in a bowl too. We have one every litter like that.


----------



## Augie's Mom

PUPPIES!! So adorable, nothing more precious than a puppy. You just want to luv em all up!! Thanks for sharing such great pictures, made my afternoon.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Those are some wonderful pictures and yes the pup in the bowl is to cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldensmum

Thanks for that - too cute for words


----------



## JensDreamboy

Thanks Hooch! Got my puppy fix for the week


----------

